# Godaddy for hosting



## ikatcher (Mar 23, 2006)

I getting my website done and the person thats doing it suggest I use Godaddy for hosting. Is that a good hosting place or is there better out there. If anyone knows more about this let me know.


----------



## statc (Mar 31, 2006)

I wouldn't use godaddy for hosting. They specialize in domain hosting and are not that good for actual hosting. You should check out sites top10webhosting.com and find the best host for what you need.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a past thread that has a few host recommendations:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=705

What's your budget for hosting?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a few of my clients that I did web sites for on Godaddy hosting and they have no problem with it.


----------



## hct1020 (Mar 22, 2006)

I got my domain on register.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hct1020 said:


> I got my domain on register.com


I think the original poster was looking for webhosting, not a domain name.

You may want to shop around for domain names when your domain comes up for renewals. Register.com has pretty high prices.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but I find godaddy's site incredibly hard to look at. They jam so much info on one page, that it puts me off entirely.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

They host your website noy theirs. I have several of my clients on it and as their webmaster it is not a problem.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have about 8 domain names with GoDaddy, and 1 hosting account w/ SSL with them. IMHO, they're pretty easy to setup a site quickly, once you've figured out the navigational layout. My ecommerce site with them, however, is not as reliable as I'd hope. Mostly, the connection to their database server is not as reliable as my other host. It's nothing major if your site doesn't have a lot of traffic but can be a pain if it's a huge site. I run a highly active forum, using another webhosting company, so my definition of uptime is a lot more demanding. I think they're quite affordable if you're starting out.


----------



## bushidosoul (Feb 6, 2006)

Check out Bluehost.com its only $7 a month


----------



## Jae (May 13, 2005)

I'll put in another vote for GoDaddy. Also, Google forums for coupons codes; there's usually a 10% one active.


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

GoDaddy works great for me...and it's only 3.99 per month. 
You can get it as low as 3.19 is you pay upfront for 24 months.


----------



## stinkypeaches (Jan 9, 2006)

Doteasy.com is also good. I have a few websites with them currently.


----------



## uglybug (May 15, 2006)

www.krystal.co.uk do hosting for £40 a year with a domain that works really well - i use them for all my hosting requirements!


----------



## limubai (Apr 7, 2006)

I have 4 sites living on GoDaddy and I've never had a problem with them. I don't use the ecommerce side of them though. They are a good cheap solution for throwing a site up.


----------

